# I was going to wait......



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

BUT CAN'T!!!! I'll be getting a new little male the week of August 9th!! He is estimated to be sbout 5 pounds and he is out of April's Eva and Allheart's Ana!s mom. I can hardly wait! I have yet to prepare my other three about getting a new little brother, but I'm sure it will all work out!(eventually) Puppy days ahead... Lots of work, but I love it!!! They go by so quickly! The breeder sent me a picture of him, he's 7 weeks old now. I don't know if I csn figure out how to post it???? I'm looking for a name.. Any suggestions??? I am so excited!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations Deborah!!! How exciting!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh & wonderful! Congratulations!!!!!!!! Please post!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OOOHHHHH…….YAYYYY!!! That is SUCH exciting news!!! Congratulations….that is so, so, so great! Fran is a great breeder and that little boy of yours has got to be just gorgeous…just look at Eva and Ana!!! I have met Eva in person several times and can tell you that I just adore her…she has the sweetest temperament, is sooo snuggly and beyond beautiful. 

You are one lucky lady!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't believe what I am reading!! How could you not tell us the second you were toying with this idea!?!? I'm so excited!! I can't wait to see the picture!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> I can't believe what I am reading!! How could you not tell us the second you were toying with this idea!?!? I'm so excited!! I can't wait to see the picture!


I toy with the ideas of puppies, my whole life!LOL


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I toy with the ideas of puppies, my whole life!LOL


:smrofl::smrofl: So true for many of us!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your new little bundle of LOVE!!!!!! :wub: As soon as I read the title of your post, I knew what you were going to say. Myself, I'm just a one dog person but I feel very outnumbered here. Have fun counting down the days waiting for him. :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How exciting! congratulations!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Deborah, I am still enjoying your post! You are the perfect owner of 4 dogs!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:chili: YAY DEBORAH!!! :chili: I'm so happy for you!!! Please, let me help you name him! Just give me a three months or so and I'll have the perfect name for you. Until then, we'll call him Little No-Name! :HistericalSmiley: Not having a name for a long time isn't that bad. Just ask Griffin! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, I know you must be so excited and I couldn't be happier for you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MoonDog said:


> :chili: YAY DEBORAH!!! :chili: I'm so happy for you!!! Please, let me help you name him! Just give me a three months or so and I'll have the perfect name for you. Until then, we'll call him Little No-Name! :HistericalSmiley: Not having a name for a long time isn't that bad. Just ask Griffin! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, I know you must be so excited and I couldn't be happier for you!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
There is always Stan, or Oliver! but then it might be confused w/Pat O & Stan?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> There is always Stan, or Oliver! but then it might be confused w/Pat O & Stan?


 
Both of them would eat Bully sticks, right?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Both of them would eat Bully sticks, right?


:brownbag::smrofl::smrofl::rofl::yes::yes:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations! You will not be disappointed with Fran's pups. Both Addie and Jack are Fran's babies. I couldn't be any more thrilled with them. I think everyday how fortunate I was to find Fran.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is sooooooooooooooooooooo exciting. Both Eva and Ana are adorable and I'm sure that your new fluff will be just as cute. 

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I knew this was coming, but I didn't know this soon! Congratulations, Deborah!!!! :chili::chili::chili: I'm thrilled for you. This is one lucky pup!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> :chili: YAY DEBORAH!!! :chili: I'm so happy for you!!! Please, let me help you name him! Just give me a three months or so and I'll have the perfect name for you. Until then, we'll call him Little No-Name! :HistericalSmiley: Not having a name for a long time isn't that bad. Just ask Griffin! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, I know you must be so excited and I couldn't be happier for you!


I consider myself a patient person, but..... I don't think I could wait for you to name a dog!! LOL how long did it take you???? We were giving up hope of you ever choosing one!!! But I love the name you did chose.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> There is always Stan, or Oliver! but then it might be confused w/Pat O & Stan?


Abbot or Costello??? No no no. Curly Larry Moe??? Nope!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMD, I didn't see this coming but I am so thrilled for you. This is going to be another very lucky SM!!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about the joys of puppyhood!! Congratulations Deborah!!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Excuse me Deborah, remember the name -drumroll please-----CLARK :HistericalSmiley::aktion033:. I am so excited for you, Ana and Eva are sooooooooo precious that I can't wait to see this little boy!!:thumbsup: aka Clark Griswald. :hump::smrofl:. Of this is going to be so much fun.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maisie and Me said:


> Excuse me Deborah, remember the name -drumroll please-----CLARK :HistericalSmiley::aktion033:. I am so excited for you, Ana and Eva are sooooooooo precious that I can't wait to see this little boy!!:thumbsup: aka Clark Griswald. :hump::smrofl:. Of this is going to be so much fun.


I am cracking up right now, but.... It does have a certain ring to it!!! My hubby would love that name, but he's the one that named Hardy !!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I consider myself a patient person, but..... I don't think I could wait for you to name a dog!! LOL how long did it take you???? We were giving up hope of you ever choosing one!!! But I love the name you did chose.


I started writing names down on May 11th, got him on June 16th and he finally had a name on June 24th. He still doesn't have a middle name yet...:blush:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Deborah, *CONGRATS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO SO SO exciting! I can't wait to see you little guy!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh I Lovitt I Lovitt I Lovitt! Those are beautiful babies so I have no doubt your boy will be a fluffy stunner as well. Jealous!!! Can't wait to see the pix!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Remember we like the fun, goofy,fiesty ones! Clark G. was that persona:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How fantastic :biggrin: I can truly understand your excitement. :cheer:


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I toy with the ideas of puppies, my whole life!LOL


Where's the LIKE button on here? LOL Congrats!


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

My Grayson is one of Fran's pups. She is a great breeder and I am so happy I chose to get a dog from her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations...i can't wait to see little no-name. He's got to be a cutie for sure. :chili::chili: :chili: With the picture you can upload to photobucket and post, but first you have to save it somewhere.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Debbie congrats!!!! name ????? hmmmmmm .......Toby, Cody , were some i was thinking if i were to purchase a male before Becksters came along


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Deborah....YIPEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! I could not be happier for baby blue and you  .

Oh do you think he will have his own version of the "nose pose"? I so miss seeing that on SM!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations on the new arrival. I am sure he will be gorgeous.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats, we may have to have a puppy naming ceremony at the puppy party!
You bringing the whole fluffy family with?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> BUT CAN'T!!!! I'll be getting a new little male the week of August 9th!! He is estimated to be sbout 5 pounds and he is out of April's Eva and Allheart's Ana!s mom. I can hardly wait! I have yet to prepare my other three about getting a new little brother, but I'm sure it will all work out!(eventually) Puppy days ahead... Lots of work, but I love it!!! They go by so quickly! The breeder sent me a picture of him, he's 7 weeks old now. I don't know if I csn figure out how to post it???? I'm looking for a name.. Any suggestions??? I am so excited!!!


Deborah, I'm so surprised and excited!! :chili::chili:Welcome to the family!! Oh my, 4? You will be busy..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Someone above exclaimed "I LOVITT! I LOVITT" and it hit me that your new baby would be perfectly named....LOVITT!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I read this much earlier today, but was a little to FLABBERGASTED to post a reply. On one hand I am so envious...on the other hand...well, I can't think of a better Malt mommy. On one hand I am bowled over...on the other hand I should have seen this coming.

YAY YAY YAY!!!!! Humph...I know you will share your puppy with us and we will all enjoy. 

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Lyle Lovitt! He's a Texan. If I were ever to get a pair of dogs I'd name them J.R. and Sue Ellen. Or maybe Bobby and Pam. I'm a big Dallas fan. I watched it growing up, then after I had my first baby I watched the entire series in 18 months on Soap Net (it came on every day) and I was slightly depressed when it ended. But now there's a new one and I'm hooked. I live about 15 mins from Southfork Ranch. Anyway, I digress. What were we talking about again? Oh yeah, Deb's new PUPPY!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Lyle Lovitt! He's a Texan. If I were ever to get a pair of dogs I'd name them J.R. and Sue Ellen. Or maybe Bobby and Pam. I'm a big Dallas fan. I watched it growing up, then after I had my first baby I watched the entire series in 18 months on Soap Net (it came on every day) and I was slightly depressed when it ended. But now there's a new one and I'm hooked. I live about 15 mins from Southfork Ranch. Anyway, I digress. What were we talking about again? Oh yeah, Deb's new PUPPY!


I was into your post about Dallas, and kind of ALSO forgot what you were going to say!!! You are so funny !!! I'll have to think about what my favorite shows or books are and think of some names too! Right now my mind is blank!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, I am so happy for you. Can't wait to see his picture.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats!!!! This is super exciting news indeed! He is bound to be gorgeous - just look at Ana and Eva!!!! I can't wait to see pictures! If Bella had been a boy, I would probably have named her Noah.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> :chili: YAY DEBORAH!!! :chili: I'm so happy for you!!! Please, let me help you name him! Just give me a three months or so and I'll have the perfect name for you. Until then, we'll call him Little No-Name! :HistericalSmiley: Not having a name for a long time isn't that bad. Just ask Griffin! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, I know you must be so excited and I couldn't be happier for you!


:smrofl::smrofl:

Names:
Dayton
Watson
Jackson
Harrison
Weston
Hunter
Owen

Oh, and I love Clarke Griswold as a name!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh boy! Oh boy! Oh boy! How exciting!!!

I like Abbott and Costello - you should get TWO!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

How about "DE..bonair" for a name?

I'm sure he will have a debonair look coming from Fran's stock.

What a wonderful choice of a pupp, I am going to e-mail Christine (Ana's mom) this news, she will be so thrilled.

Is Fran going to have him delivered with a courier, or are you going to pick him up?

Puppy fevvvvvver for all of us, the thermometer is rising: how are we going to wait till August 9th?

:dothewave::dothewave: C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S :dothewave::dothewave:







*


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats.can‘ t wait to see his photos.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never been able to name any of my pets until I met them and spent time with them. Within a few days a name would just come to me as if the animal told me its name. Louie was here for three days before I knew his name and we got along just fine. Now of course we are on a first name basis, He is Louie and I am the big guy that he can just look at and I know what he wants and he knows nothing bad will ever happen to him with me around.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm so excited for you! :wub:

Having a puppy in the house is definitely a wonderful (but tiring) experience. And I know you'll love every minute of it! :w00t:

As for the name, I'm personally like...
Dylan
Cody 
Keiran

Looking forward to puppy pics of your new baby! :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Holy Moly!! I'm away from here for a day and look what happens! :w00t:

Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures of your new fluff baby! And, a boy! Yay! Yoo Hoo!! :chili::chili:

Deborah, I know you will come up with the perfect name for him! The only name that comes to my mind at the moment is Chance! (means good fortune) Or, Chancie! Or, Chase! (get it ... you might be chasing him! LOL) 

I am very happy for you, Deborah!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Did you figure out how to upload the pic of your baby boy yet? Is he the last baby on Frans site? I can't wait to see him, her puppies are sooooo cute!


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

What is Fran the breeder's website?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maisie and Me said:


> Did you figure out how to upload the pic of your baby boy yet? Is he the last baby on Frans site? I can't wait to see him, her puppies are sooooo cute!


I think that he is in the picture of the new puppies, born in May. My daughter will post the pics for me this afternoon. He is 7 weeks old now.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations! How exciting for you : )


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations! :chili::chili:I can hardly wait to see pictures. Wow, how many brave (crazy??) SMers do we have now who have four or more fluffs?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

educ8m said:


> Congratulations! :chili::chili:I can hardly wait to see pictures. Wow, how many brave (crazy??) SMers do we have now who have four or more fluffs?


For sure!! My hubby said we should name him CRAZY because that's what we'll be !!!LOL No not me!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Deborah, a friend of mine years ago had a Yorkie she named "Mikey". I think that is the cutest name as he was just adorable..:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Deborah, a friend of mine years ago had a Yorkie she named "Mikey". I think that is the cutest name as he was just adorable..:wub:


I have a grandson named Michael, and some time we'll call him Mikey. He's 12 and not liking the Mikey anymore!  I do like the name!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I watched Dallas last night so my suggestions are: John Ross, Bobby, Jock, Wylie (the town where Southfork is located), Parker (the county where Southfork is located), Riggs (as in oil rig). Not J.R. though, that's mine! haha.

Add Dallas.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I watched Dallas last night so my suggestions are: John Ross, Bobby, Jock, Wylie (the town where Southfork is located), Parker (the county where Southfork is located), Riggs (as in oil rig). Not J.R. though, that's mine! haha.


What about Dallas???


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh duh! I forgot, that was on the list too! That would be awesome, probably not many of those where you live!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Oh duh! I forgot, that was on the list too! That would be awesome, probably not many of those where you live!


I do know a guy named Dallas! You wouldn't believe the dogs, here in Ohio called Buckeye, Brutus, Cooper, (ex football coach) Woody(another ex football coach) Bucky anything Ohio State related!!! I'm having none of that!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So is Den really all for having four pups?! Or this all you missy? How are the kids (in your daycare) with Laurel, Violet, and Hardy? Boy, that must be a busy day, kids and 3 dogs (soon to be 4)!!! :sweatdrop: :smheat:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Picking out puppy names is SO FUN! For years, I kept a list of potential names for when I finally got a dog and it was several pages long!!! When I got Bailey, I considered Tobey, Riley, Bentley and Mickey...but "Bailey" was always my favorite and always at the top of my list, so that was a quick and easy decision! Other names I love are Aiden, Finnegan and Orry (as in Orry Main, character from the old North & South tv series). Others have posted some great suggestions as well!

Maybe you could start a list of names you like and start a new thread with a poll! That would be fun  

p.s. Can't wait to see some pictures!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> So is Den really all for having four pups?! Or this all you missy? How are the kids (in your daycare) with Laurel, Violet, and Hardy? Boy, that must be a busy day, kids and 3 dogs (soon to be 4)!!! :sweatdrop: :smheat:


The dogs and kids are in separate areas, plus I take only infants! You would be surprised what a FAVORITE MEAL will get Den to agree to!LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Picking out puppy names is SO FUN! For years, I kept a list of potential names for when I finally got a dog and it was several pages long!!! When I got Bailey, I considered Tobey, Riley, Bentley and Mickey...but "Bailey" was always my favorite and always at the top of my list, so that was a quick and easy decision! Other names I love are Aiden, Finnegan and Orry (as in Orry Main, character from the old North & South tv series). Others have posted some great suggestions as well!
> 
> Maybe you could start a list of names you like and start a new thread with a poll! That would be fun
> 
> p.s. Can't wait to see some pictures!!!


I had the name Bailey picked out for one mine , but I chose Eerie instead ... Oh it's a long story... It is fun, and I have made a list!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! How exciting!!! How old are your curent cuties?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

BellaNotte said:


> Congratulations!!!! How exciting!!! How old are your curent cuties?


Violet(Yorkie) 21/2 Laurel(Malt) 21/2 and Hardy (Yorkie) 1 1/2!!! Now I'll be even!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> The dogs and kids are in separate areas, plus I take only infants! *You would be surprised what a FAVORITE MEAL will get Den to agree to*!LOL


 :rofl::rofl: The quickest way to a man's heart is through their stomach, but I guess in your case, it is the quickest way to get what you want!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> :rofl::rofl: The quickest way to a man's heart is through their stomach, but I guess in your case, it is the quickest way to get what you want!!


It is with Den, anyhow!!! He can be so grumpy, but I learned long ago, if I cook something that he especially likes, the grumpiness goes away like Magic!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how EXCITING !!! :aktion033:.... I'm so happy for you!! ... and what a lucky pup to come to your home and heart!!! Can't wait till the 'big-day"!!!:chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see pictures of your new addition to your family.

When I was looking for a second maltese and if it was a boy, I was going to name it Mason...don't know why. Just liked it for a maltese boy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Get out of town, Deb. :chili::chili: I guess that was my problem -- I got out of town and missed this thread. :angry: I'm so thrilled for you. Wow, and puppy makes 4.  This is so exciting. :thumbsup: Want to trade husbands for a couple of weeks. I need an okay to get another fluff from a husband; doesn't have to be mine, does it? :innocent:


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

YAY!! Can't wait to see his pics!! WOOHOO!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yea! I know I am late. but congrats! :wub:


----------

